
IPhone 4 + Gyroscope + Gaming = All Kinds Of Awesome [video] - jordanbrown
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/24/iphone-4-gyroscope-game/
======
kalmar
> Sure, you could sort of do this previously with the _compass_ built in to
> the iPhone 3GS...

That would be an accelerometer to you or me.

Edit: actually the combination of the two, I suppose.

------
tonydev
We were just playing around with this specific app in our office. There were
about 5 guys huddled together, spinning around with the person controlling the
iPhone. Quite a sight.

Playing with the gyroscope myself, I realized there is actually a very
comfortable degree of motion you can make holding the phone for _added_ game
input. I don't want to be spinning in circles trying to shoot bad guys, but
some extra rotational movement is nice.

Also, for being an early game (maybe the first to adopt the gyroscope?) the
spatial input was very intuitive, it took about 3 seconds to orient myself
with the device and it was all blam-blam-blam from there.

------
natmaster
The gyroscope is definitely the best thing about the iPhone 4. I can't wait to
see this hardware show up in other phones.

------
GR8K
kewwl!!! seems pretty accurate.

